# split grommets (venge/tarmac/roubaix)?



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

does anyone have a source for "split grommets" (as seen in step 6 of this specialized internal cable routing document: http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/Shifters---Shimano-Di2-Internal-Routing-Instruction-Guide.pdf)?

i'm looking for 3-4 of them. they come with the tarmac and venge (and probably roubaix). i'm also looking for one "closed" one (comes with the tarmac).

if someone has a new bike and is running mechanical, these were probably included as spare parts. the tarmac sl4 will have 1-2 extra split grommets and one extra solid grommet, in that case.

i'm willing to pay, as appropriate. alternately, anyone have a source for rubber grommets, in general?

thanks!


----------

